# Short and earlier period



## inkdbeauty93 (Apr 29, 2014)

I normally have my period between the 28-29th of every month and usually last for 3-5 days and is relativally heavy, this month that was not the case. My period was a week early and lasted roughly two days, with one day of a flow, the second day is when it tapered off. I had not been on BC for 6 plus months, and decided to go on it and started it Sunday April 27, 2014. I took a test on saturday at the dr and it was neg. then I took one yesterday when I started getting nauseated and vomiting...it was neg. as well. Now I am nauseated and vomiting ****l with slight head aches. I did not know if this was a side effect of my BC or pregnancy like symptoms....any help wold be great.


----------



## HappyHappyMommy (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome to Mothering. It looks like your post might have been missed so I'm bumping it up for attention.







Anyone have experiences to share?


----------

